# 1936 Shelby Cadillac Airflow Balloon Tire Bicycle



## JAF/CO (Mar 2, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322020845261
haven't heard any talk about the snelby on e-bay  any thoughts
i think its a 37 not a 36 ( the truss rods and the seat)


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 2, 2016)

37,late 37.snowflake chainwheel,truss rods,horizontal lobdell seat,shelby neck,triangle shaped Stewart Warner speedo,delta mouse taul light,for starters. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 2, 2016)

It's a cool bike with all the cool parts but I don't think I'd pay $2400 shipped for it.  But It is a favorite Shelby style.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 2, 2016)

I do hope a CABER gets it.  I can't wait to see it all cleaned up, I think it will look great.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> It's a cool bike with all the cool parts but I don't think I'd pay $2400 shipped for it.  But It is a favorite Shelby style.



At least 2 people will pay more than you....$2772 including shipping w/ 40 minutes left


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 3, 2016)

Someone sniped it at $2901.00.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> Someone sniped it at $2901.00.



Plus $172.28 shipping is just above 3 Grand
I hope we get to see it all cleaned up.
Does someone care to share info on Buyer??
Awesome bike...obviously.....


----------



## rickyd (Mar 3, 2016)

Awake for no good reason so I watched it sell bike made 625 in last 54 minutes. Nice bike.


----------



## Davy Sprockett (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes, a Caber snagged it!  I'll have seat redone, remove dent from tank, restore speedo and clean up the rest. Picking up will save me shipping...also will sell delta light for $200.00. I have original light.
So all in all don't think I did too bad with this "survivor". Rare bike...bet there's not a dozen out there. No, I didn't "snipe" it. I put in an amount I was willing to pay and walked away. Will post photos when I get it to presentable stage.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 3, 2016)

Congrads, it's a great bike. Can't wait to see your cleanup pics.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 3, 2016)

Davy Sprockett said:


> Yes, a Caber snagged it!  I'll have seat redone, remove dent from tank, restore speedo and clean up the rest. Picking up will save me shipping...also will sell delta light for $200.00. I have original light.
> So all in all don't think I did too bad with this "survivor". Rare bike...bet there's not a dozen out there. No, I didn't "snipe" it. I put in an amount I was willing to pay and walked away. Will post photos when I get it to presentable stage.




I can't wait to see that bike all cleaned up.  There has to be a 1/4 of dust on it.   Please start a thread of the bike once you get it and update it as you clean her up.   I love to watch the transformation take place.


----------



## Davy Sprockett (Mar 3, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I can't wait to see that bike all cleaned up.  There has to be a 1/4 of dust on it.   Please start a thread of the bike once you get it and update it as you clean her up.   I love to watch the transformation take place.



Will do...hoping I can bring paint back to life


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 3, 2016)

It is a late '37, maybe a '38 model year...a lot of differences in the banana tank since it appeared in '35, most mentioned and there are others like fender depth, rim type, button on the tank vs. bars, S delta hornlight or the later S aluminum torpedo hornlight...and it's not necessarily by production season, but variance to the retailer as well.
I paid about that for my '36 Flying Cloud at Trexlertown many years ago (I replaced the electrical back to specs with armored cable) and good to see that originals are out there and commanding good money.
Congrats, Chris


----------



## Jordizzle (Mar 3, 2016)

Congratulations... You beat me in the auction!! Enjoy the bike!!


----------



## rodeo1988 (Mar 3, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> It is a late '37, maybe a '38 model year...a lot of differences in the banana tank since it appeared in '35, most mentioned and there are others like fender depth, rim type, button on the tank vs. bars, S delta hornlight or the later S aluminum torpedo hornlight...and it's not necessarily by production season, but variance to the retailer as well.
> I paid about that for my '36 Flying Cloud at Trexlertown many years ago (I replaced the electrical back to specs with armored cable) and good to see that originals are out there and commanding good money.
> Congrats, Chris
> 
> ...



I think I have it the 2nd picture bike still working on putting together


----------



## Davy Sprockett (Mar 4, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> It is a late '37, maybe a '38 model year...a lot of differences in the banana tank since it appeared in '35, most mentioned and there are others like fender depth, rim type, button on the tank vs. bars, S delta hornlight or the later S aluminum torpedo hornlight...and it's not necessarily by production season, but variance to the retailer as well.
> I paid about that for my '36 Flying Cloud at Trexlertown many years ago (I replaced the electrical back to specs with armored cable) and good to see that originals are out there and commanding good money.
> Congrats, Chris
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris, What a great bike! Unbelievable condition. Can't wait to take some elbow grease to bike to see how well she'll clean up. My dad's first bike was a flying cloud he bought in 1939 at Gimbel's department store in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Davy Sprockett (Mar 4, 2016)

rodeo1988 said:


> I think I have it the 2nd picture bike still working on putting together
> 
> View attachment 291550
> 
> View attachment 291551



Thanks for sharing...cool stuff!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 4, 2016)

Here's another odd bird I picked up here at the CABE from a friend (yes, I actually have friends here).
Badged a Peerless, you can see some differences...most were not the stainless tank/chrome fender deluxe variety, but painted.
Mine has double chevrons on the fenders (gold pins kinda neat) and a reverse paint tank, painted wheels.
This is as found...it's jazzed up a bit from this portrait and with the Columbia bars and Grand Tycoons (ugghh!) removed, comfortably residing in my Shelby aisle with the tires aired up.
Chris


----------

